# Migration Has Started....a little



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seen about a dozen flocks flying over today in the morning and around dusk. A few flew over just minutes ago...sounds to be all little geese.

About time they showed up.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

Me and my buddy noticed it last night. Some large high flying flocks are heading through already.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Saw about 2,000- 3,000 Sea Gulls flying today. They were WAYYY up there and at first I thought they were geese, becaue I was driving.... Once I stopped I saw they were Gulls Looks like it is getting colder up North!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

we actually hunted quite a few cacklers last weekend, we ended up with i think 8 greaters and 4 lessers for a group of 4 of us, i would estimate out of a flock of 500-600 honkers about half were lessers that we hunted. Hunted in northern nd about 15 miles from the canadian border, actaully saw a flock of about 5 swans, so hopefully the snows start to come.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Saw about 2,000- 3,000 Sea Gulls flying today. They were WAYYY up there and at first I thought they were geese, becaue I was driving.... Once I stopped I saw they were Gulls Looks like it is getting colder up North!!


It was hard to see out the powerjoke. I've seen a couple flocks headed south over NDSU that might have been migrators but there is so many geese around here this year it could just be big local flocks.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good news. not much in SD right now :eyeroll:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The first wave of geese has left the area I hunt. Hopefully after this full moon the next wave will be on us. Get ready boys cause they just blew through this part of sask.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Went out Tuesday morning and had large flocks of ducks way up high all heading in the same direction....NORTH. Had a north wind, too, so that was weird. Must have made it too far south too early and didn't like the warm weather :lol:


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys are killing me...but keep them coming. :beer:


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Scouted last night in our usual hunting grounds west of Fargo. 2 greaters... that's it... uke: We scouted from 4pm till dark and put on A LOT of miles and what has been great, local, early season flocks are now GONE!  We're scouting again tomorrow and I don't know if we should head north of Fargo or further west or what. Any suggestions???


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I don't know if we should head north of Fargo or further west or what. Any suggestions???


Hang tight, they will be on your doorstep in no time. :lol:


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Save one for me!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rick Risvold said:


> Save one for me!


Don't forget to call this weekend Rick! We're out scouting again tonight and there's only 2 of us hunting this weekend out of the lodge.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep alot of swan, crane and dark geese have showed up... listened to them in the sky most of yesterday... haha and the coots were all bunched last week, must have been 10,000 on the successful duck project at JClark Salyer NWR.

Yeah you read right a successful duck project on a NWR. The project had to do with the refuge becoming too shallow after silting in and the cattails took over. The project raised the dikes around a small area and tried to drown the cattails with deeper water.. didn't work so they had to kill them with chemical. That worked and wow open water cleared of cattails for migration. I hope they kill the cattails down to the level of maybe 20 years ago. Then the 200,000 snows we used to see go by in huge flocks would maybe start to come back. Can only hope!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

viszlaking said:


> We're scouting again tomorrow and I don't know if we should head north of Fargo or further west or what. Any suggestions???


Go somewhere different :lol:


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Brilliant! Somewhere else! We're going further west. I guess the fairgrounds just weren't quite far enough. :withstupid:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ask again and next time I'll tell ya where we found them with $100 of gas money :beer: He who asks the most times gets the most answers.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tell me tell me tell me tell me tell me...

Haha Im getting pumped for the weekend and to see the new pup work USA!!!


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Just think, 15 years ago $100 worth of gas could have gotten us to the Montana border! :roll:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

viszlaking said:


> Just think, 15 years ago $100 worth of gas could have gotten us to the Montana border! :roll:


Too bad it was up hill both ways back then!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> viszlaking wrote:
> Just think, 15 years ago $100 worth of gas could have gotten us to the Montana border!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

just got home from scouting and all the birds I was watching this week disapeared, no where to be found.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

It could be the that you're watching locals and their starting to head south before the northern flocks come through and take their place.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Last night we heard then saw a high flock of snows and lessers fly over Fargo, they were heading west...I wonder why they wouldn't want to stop and stay in Fargo :lol:.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

hunting a field in the morning with lessers, snows and blues, they must know somthing we dont!


----------

